# Straight talk lg optimus dynamic



## settlethestorm (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm having trouble finding any resources on how to root my Straight Talk Lg L38C Optimus Dynamic. I've used the search function on the xda app with no luck. Could anyone point me in the right direction?

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## sjakubos (Dec 12, 2012)

*Very little info*

I too have found very little info on this phone. I don't own one but my brother picked one up and he is having problems installing apps. The problem is that apps go to "System memory" which only has 160MB. There is also 1GB "Internal memory". Some apps can be moved to internal however it only takes a few apps that can't be moved to fill the meager 160mb system memory and now you can't install any more apps. Mean while the 1gb internal memory sits nearly empty. Anyone got any advise?


----------



## settlethestorm (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree. That is the same reason I want to root! By far a great phone for the price, but moving apps to the sd would be outstanding! Once again, any advice or a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## settlethestorm (Dec 21, 2012)

Bump this all day. Anyone?

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## momerat99 (Dec 22, 2012)

*lg-l38c*

Yes this phone would be a whole lot more useable with root no help from google this time bummed


----------



## settlethestorm (Dec 22, 2012)

momerat99 said:


> Yes this phone would be a whole lot more useable with root no help from google this time bummed

Click to collapse



Agreed. I have no issues with this phone other than storage. Overclocking would be nice too though lol. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## momerat99 (Dec 23, 2012)

I found that another thread on xda has root method for lg optimus logic only difference is logic gsm dynamic cdma so i am waiting for a reply to see if its cool i hope so root looks pretty straight forward 

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## settlethestorm (Dec 23, 2012)

momerat99 said:


> I found that another thread on xda has root method for lg optimus logic only difference is logic gsm dynamic cdma so i am waiting for a reply to see if its cool i hope so root looks pretty straight forward
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Let's hope they can at least shed some light on it!

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## momerat99 (Dec 23, 2012)

*root forr lg optimus logic works for lg optimus dynamic*

well i went ahead and risked trying the root for lg optimmus logic found here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35809739&posted=1#post35809739  on my lg optimus dynamic and this root method worked for my phone so far so good removed a few apps with titanium and everything seems fine i guess the only difference between these two phones is the logic is gsm and the dynamic is cdma thanks for all of your help everyone


----------



## settlethestorm (Dec 23, 2012)

momerat99 said:


> well i went ahead and risked trying the root for lg optimmus logic found here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35809739&posted=1#post35809739  on my lg optimus dynamic and this root method worked for my phone so far so good removed a few apps with titanium and everything seems fine i guess the only difference between these two phones is the logic is gsm and the dynamic is cdma thanks for all of your help everyone

Click to collapse



Can't thank you enough for trying that! I'm going to do it later tonight. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## momerat99 (Dec 23, 2012)

No prob now i have also found that wifi tether works now and no more play books or play music yessssssss

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## momerat99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## sd_matto (Jan 1, 2013)

*rageagainstthecage exploit works*

Rooted this phone with rageagainstthecage exploit.

Can either do it manually, or using SuperOneClick 1.65.  Google is your friend to find a guide.

Coming from a Samsung S950c; this LG Dynamic rocks on basic functionality (root-ability, network download speed (newer ROM radio, me thinks), to name a couple).  Screen resolution isn't that hot, though.  Love the size, though.

I have pulled all 22 partitions to my SD card via dd command.  Can make available as needed.

Has anyone found a working recovery (CWM or TWRP)?  I am too chicken to try out the one out there for the generic L3 E400.

And, has LG released the source code for this phone (I could not find it on LG's site)?


----------



## ken winston caine (Jan 4, 2013)

momerat99 said:


> well i went ahead and risked trying the root for lg optimmus logic found here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35809739&posted=1#post35809739  on my lg optimus dynamic and this root method worked for my phone so far so good removed a few apps with titanium and everything seems fine i guess the only difference between these two phones is the logic is gsm and the dynamic is cdma thanks for all of your help everyone

Click to collapse




Probably a super naive noob question. However, does App2SD not work on this phone? MUST I root the phone in order to move apps off  the system memory and to the SD card?

I ask because I have just found this phone at a Walmart about 60 miles away and am planning on buying it. But I am not understanding some of the terminology in the instructions at http://androidarea51.com/***-all-th...ck-root-recovery-superuser/msg10550/#msg10550. And it is not clear to me if following those instructions -- once I understand them -- will work on the Straighttalk LG-l35c , since the "one-click" root is designed for the "g" version of this phone. However, I suspect there is no difference in the basic software and hardware between the two models other than that which has something to do with GSM vs. CDMA and which should not in any way be affected by rooting the device.  (Art least, seems that way in my limited understanding of all of this.)

Can anyone confirm that:

-1- App2SD does not let you move apps off system memory?

-2- That the "one-click" solution I provided the URL for earlier works without complication on the CDMA version of this phone?

Thank you very much.

-- ken


----------



## momerat99 (Jan 4, 2013)

Apps2sd works non-rooted but some apps still can't be moved /the root method for the logic works for dynamic as well i am using rooted dynamic now

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## ken winston caine (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you, Momerat99, for clarifying re: Apps2SD and for confirming that the One-Click root works for the Dynamic as well.

Have never personally rooted a device and so am a bit wary of trying. But am recalling that in my early computer days (early-mid '80s), before Mac and long before Windows, we worked at root level almost all the time. So I shouldn't be so wary, I think.

My current tablet was delivered to me rooted and with Uberoid installed. I've enjoyed the benefits of the "rooting": but did not gain the understanding or experience of doing the actual rooting.

Live off the grid and the only phone service available to me is cell via Verizon working off the old Alltel tower. Have been waiting and waiting for Straight Talk (and related America Movil companies) to offer a smart phone that would work on Verizon. So glad that such an affordable one is now available.  (Likewise, only real internet available to me is via a wireless co-op with speeds limited to about 1 MB/s up and down.)

Am tempted to tether to the Dynamic and see what speeds I can get. But don't want to risk getting booted off Straight Talk for doing so since then I would be without phone at home (from which I also work). No landline here. Phone company wanted $35,000 to run landline cable to me in '02 and I opted not to pay that. Back then, Alltel was in business and delivered strong, reliable 5-bar cell here.. 

I actually may not get great speeds via the phone at home. Will have to find out. Before the wireless co-op, I was using a Verizon "aircard" for internet. It delivered speeds faster than typical dial-up but not fast enough to stream a YouTube video or allow a Skype conversation. That was in '03-'04 era. Same card, same laptop, in major cities while on the road, delivered what I considered blazing fast speeds back then. Think I clocked it at 800 kbps then in New Orleans and  Phoenix and in several other cities. It MAY be that the Verizon data signal still will be poor here on my land. Will have to find out. My property is 12 miles from the tower, but I have clear line of sight. I notice no difference in speed here and in town using Verizon's funky, very slow "mobile web" on Straight Talk on my current non-Android phone. 

Looking forward to finding out and to making a Dynamic work like it should. Will probably be back with more questions as I begin fiddling with it. Going to pick it up next trip to Albuquerque -- sometime in the next week.

Grateful for the help.


----------



## momerat99 (Jan 5, 2013)

*lg optimus dynamic*



ken winston caine said:


> Thank you, Momerat99, for clarifying re: Apps2SD and for confirming that the One-Click root works for the Dynamic as well.
> 
> Have never personally rooted a device and so am a bit wary of trying. But am recalling that in my early computer days (early-mid '80s), before Mac and long before Windows, we worked at root level almost all the time. So I shouldn't be so wary, I think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 im sorry for the mix up but the only way i have sucessfully rooted the lg optimus dynamic and lg optimus logic was following this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1963232 i have not personally tried the one click method on this device but the tutorial in the link is pretty straight forward and worked like a charm as far as tethering goes i am also in a situation that i have to rely on my phone for primary internet source i have not been kicked off the network but they have throttled my speed quite a bit but after me downloading large files like crazy so i kinda get it im going to refill the card in a few days and well see if my speed is also renewed as far as tethering apps go i have been using pdanet / foxfi [wifi dosent work but bluetooth dose] / easytether [you have to pay to get full feature ] /and after root android wifi tether works  i use this everyday getting on xbox live downloading and surfing and i feel like for once i am getting what i pay for from a phone company although like i said if you get too crazy they will throttle you i was watching crackle on xbl with no buffering when i first got the phone but once i was throttled i have found streaming anything is nearly impossible so im just hoping that they reset my speed when i renew and im gonna not get so crazy on the downloading this time and see how it goes once again sorry for the mix up and i hope some of this info helps


----------



## sd_matto (Jan 11, 2013)

*Source Code Released*

Thought I would give folks the heads up that source code for our device has been released.

Go to http://www.lg.com/global/support/opensource/opensource-detail.jsp and search for "Mobile Phones" and "LGL38C".

Now all we need is a developer to take an interest in this phone.  Meanwhile, I am going to see what I can do on the kernel front (most glaring need of this phone, IMHO).


----------



## momerat99 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## sd_matto (Jan 12, 2013)

*Another root method*

For those of you who like to carry your root solution on your phone with you, giantpune has adapted his "Poot" rooting solution from the LG Optimus Elite to the Huawei Ascend 866c Straight Talk phone, and this poot-debug.apk works on our LG38C (Optimus Dynamic) as well (even though the screen is wonky due to the resolution issues with our 240x320 screen).

For the .apk, please go to http://androidforums.com/ascend-y-a...root-huawei-ascend-y-h866c-3.html#post5418113 (and donate to giantpune at his link, if his solution helped you).

For directions on how to use giantpune's Poot method, there are lots of guides out there on how to use Poot, but I summarize briefly below (and I mean BRIEFLY):
1.  Install poot-debug.apk (make sure Settings -> Applications -> Unknown Sources is checked on; also, may want to make sure that you have Settings -> Applications -> Development -> USB Debugging checked on too)
2.  Install Ministro II (from Google Play market; there are links out there for those who don't have market access).
3.  Open Poot on your phone.  The GUI will look wonky because of our phone's weird, small screen resolution.  Allow Poot to download its required libraries. 
4.  When Poot has downloaded its libraries, click on the button (only left half of button will show due to screen resolution) that says "Poot"
5.  Close out of program.  Reboot phone.

If you want to check on root, you can use Poot's built-in rootchecker, or you can download rootchecker from Play Market.

First thing you will want to do after rooting phone is download Superuser (from Google Play Market), and update the su binary (under the "Info" menu).  Once that is done, you are updated and good to go.

If you want to use SuperSU instead of Superuser as your su managing GUI, then do all steps above, THEN download SuperSU (from Google Play Market), then run SuperSU and allow SuperSU to update the su binary when it asks, then close out of SuperSU and uninstall Superuser (to avoid any conflict between su managing GUIs).

If the above helped, then please do NOT thank me, but please consider thanking and/or donating to giantpune at the link above; without his hard work, this solution would not have been possible.

Oh, and though I haven't tried it, I am pretty sure that the above method would also work on the LG Logic (L35) Straight Talk phone.  If anyone can use and report, that would be great.

EDIT:  Tried it on a friend's LG Logic, and it works on that phone too.  Yay!


----------



## settlethestorm (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm having trouble finding any resources on how to root my Straight Talk Lg L38C Optimus Dynamic. I've used the search function on the xda app with no luck. Could anyone point me in the right direction?

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## momerat99 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am very interested in the poot method descibed above can anyone elaborate on the libraries it downloads

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## area51developers (Jan 23, 2013)

*LG Optimus Dynamic LGL38C*

As some of you have stated there are differences between the Logic and Dynamic the One that stands out the most is Logic(GSM) Dynamic(CDMA) but there are other differences also Kernel modules and compile for one. We have made One Click Root, CWM Install and Custom Unlocked Kernel specifically for the Dynamic now, and we have a Custom Rom that will be ready to beta test I myself have the Dynamic and the rom installs and runs fine. if you would be intrested in becoming part of the AreaRom Dev Group as a Beta Tester please stop by and sign up for our site and come visit us in IRC Chat (we have our own network with webchat) Find Us HERE We Hope to see some of you soon.


----------



## momerat99 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just had to download with pc could not download with phone file is okay





area51developers said:


> As some of you have stated there are differences between the Logic and Dynamic the One that stands out the most is Logic(GSM) Dynamic(CDMA) but there are other differences also Kernel modules and compile for one. We have made One Click Root, CWM Install and Custom Unlocked Kernel specifically for the Dynamic now, and we have a Custom Rom that will be ready to beta test I myself have the Dynamic and the rom installs and runs fine. if you would be intrested in becoming part of the AreaRom Dev Group as a Beta Tester please stop by and sign up for our site and come visit us in IRC Chat (we have our own network with webchat) Find Us HERE We Hope to see some of you soon.

Click to collapse



Downloaded the oneclick zip 3 times will not extract on phone or win xp using winrar or windows utility no archive found any help?

Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app


----------



## gianptune (Jan 25, 2013)

momerat99 said:


> I am very interested in the poot method descibed above can anyone elaborate on the libraries it downloads
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The Poot app uses Qt, which a set of cross-platform c++ libraries.  The Ministro app is the way these libraries are distributed for android so they may be shared among all the different Qt apps.  This way you wont install multiple Qt apps and end up having many copies of all the Qt libraries in different locations.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(framework)


----------



## momerat99 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone know of any custom ROMs that work yet and if so can I get a link?


Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## momerat99 (Feb 3, 2013)

momerat99 said:


> Anyone know of any custom ROMs that work yet and if so can I get a link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can get the ROM for this phone at WWW.androidarea51.com it is in early test but I think the the devs at androidarea51 are doing a great job ROM runs perfect for me so far and the area51 theme included is spectacular 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhadder31 (Apr 6, 2013)

*LG-L38C root*

Yeah, I'm a noob. I've searched for a step by step root process but most just give you an explanation as to why I should root.  Well I've made up my mind that I want to because the LG-L38C has all that storage, internal and SD, sitting there but I can't use it.  I downloaded the one click and extracted it, on the phone I enabled USB Debugging, stay awake, and Unmounted the SD card. Hooked up the phone directly to the PC and opened one click and followed the screen prompts. It says Phone connected(Good!) press any key to continue...,  but it does nothing.  Am I missing some prerequisite procedure for this? Any help, any nudge in the right direction is MUCH appreciated. I thank  you in advance.


----------



## iamx51 (Apr 9, 2013)

*A bit of hardware info for the lg-l38c*

Uses the Qualcomm MSM7625A 

- supports RMv7-A instruction set
- ARM Cortex-A5 cpu core

( a picture of the board was going to go here, but I don't have enough posts .. hehe.  feel free to msg for the images, if you for some reason want them. )

figured it might be useful.. and yes, i did just tear my brand new phone apart just .. because :good:


----------



## Kor1134 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Perfect ROOT*



area51developers said:


> As some of you have stated there are differences between the Logic and Dynamic the One that stands out the most is Logic(GSM) Dynamic(CDMA) but there are other differences also Kernel modules and compile for one. We have made One Click Root, CWM Install and Custom Unlocked Kernel specifically for the Dynamic now, and we have a Custom Rom that will be ready to beta test I myself have the Dynamic and the rom installs and runs fine. if you would be intrested in becoming part of the AreaRom Dev Group as a Beta Tester please stop by and sign up for our site and come visit us in IRC Chat (we have our own network with webchat) Find Us HERE. We Hope to see some of you soon.

Click to collapse



Tried SuperOneClick first, no luck. This method worked flawlessly. Thx for the info.


----------



## dsgg82slim (May 23, 2013)

*Straight Talk LG Optimus Showtime L86C Android 4.0.4*

Straight Talk LG Optimus Showtime L86CV10a.8b708a4 (Very similar to T-Mobile L9)

I just bought the same phone/version from StraightTalk(CDMA) and I loved it until I tried out the PimpMyRom app from Google Play store. 
Now, I can't make a call or receive SMS/MMS, not showing IMEI or network info at all and reboots constantly as well as randomly.
Can anyone hook me up with a stock ROM or the original build.prop info... or at least tell me how o fix it through the terminal emulator?
Novice to the development aspect

I must be the only one with this issue because I couldn't even find a thread or post for this phone on here
Kinda desperate, since I just paid $200 for this phone...


----------



## momerat99 (May 29, 2013)

If you go to WWW.androidarea51.com there is stock ROM there and deodexed ROM thanks androidarea51 

Sent from my Incredible 4G LTE using xda app-developers app


----------



## dsgg82slim (Jun 8, 2013)

That link didn't help me at all

Sent from my LGL86C using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------

Can anyone help me figure how to get my phone to recognize its own IMEI/cpuinfo? Can only use it on wifi but it still reboots randomly.

Sent from my LGL86C using xda premium


----------



## mc00598 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Register, Search, and Read...*



dsgg82slim said:


> That link didn't help me at all
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ONLY reason it *didn't help you* is because you didn't take the time to do the simple stuff yourself. Register, Search, and Read... That is what is expected.  http colon slash slash androidarea51 dot com slash rom-releses-228  :good:


----------



## marctodom (Nov 4, 2013)

*Flashing Lg L38C*

Hey. i deleted the Dialer app, phone.apk, accidentally. 
i have downloaded a Rom, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284933, from there. i put it on my Scan Disk card. 
I downloaded "Titanium backup". 
i need to make sure i did my backup correctly and where I should store it in case I "Brick" i can get to it. i also need to understand how to run the rom I downloaded.
i appreciate any help at all! i need my phone!! Thanks!

Marcus


----------



## Samsunginfuser96 (Nov 18, 2013)

*How to*

How could i boot into the recovery on the LG Optimus Dynamic from straight talk? I've rooted phones before but i cant figure it out on this phone


----------



## j.nich (Feb 10, 2014)

*latest one click rooting*

Does anybody know the link to the latest One Click Root , that comes with the recovery and Rom? For the Optimus Dynamic


----------



## devochka (Jul 14, 2014)

*Recovery?*

Anybody get a version of CWM Recovery to work on this phone?

I see there's one in the entire ROM on the other Android site, but is there a standalone installer?


----------



## DevMyAndroid (Nov 17, 2014)

devochka said:


> Anybody get a version of CWM Recovery to work on this phone?
> 
> I see there's one in the entire ROM on the other Android site, but is there a standalone installer?

Click to collapse



Hello. I have developed a ROM for this phone. Where do I upload it? Could you link me to lg optimus dynamic android development?


----------



## INSANExGRAFFxZERO (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------

